# Worcester, MA Mini-Herf



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Calling all BOTLs within driving distance to Worcester, MA!

A few of us are getting together for a mini-herf this Thursday evening, May 15 at Victory Cigar. My guess is we'll be there 6:30/7:00pm.

Directions can be found at:
http://www.victorycigarbar.com/contact.htm

Join us if you can!

FYI - Like many cigar bars, Victory has a cutting fee if you don't buy your smokes there.


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm gonna try and make the ride up from CT. Pending approval from the boss.


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

Sorry I am heading to Maine for my wedding anniversary Thursday night. Light one up for me.


Tim


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

I'd love to go, but I have a family obligation that night.


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

i should be able to make it. do you know how much the cutting fee is?

stearns


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

I'll be there!

I think the cutting fee is $10. You are usually ok smoking your own if you buy some other cigars while you are there.


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Damn, a little far for me, but will keep my eye open for any in Boston...have a great time.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

bump for the boston boys


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

looks like i wont be showing up... you have to be 21 to "sit and enjoy them" as they stated. have fun guys

stearns


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Costa said:


> Damn, a little far for me, but will keep my eye open for any in Boston...have a great time.


Vin, sorry but I have to jack this thread.

Costa, have you received any PM's from me? You were going to get me an answer to a Vino question remember? I have sent a few PM's. I'm starting to think you don't like me. 

Thanks Vin you can have your thread back.

If I were closer I would be their in a heart beat!
Have one for me boys.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Pics would be appreciated!!! :tu


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

stearns said:


> looks like i wont be showing up... you have to be 21 to "sit and enjoy them" as they stated. have fun guys
> 
> stearns


That SUCKS! Do you look like you can pass for older than 21? I have never seen them card anyone. Maybe if you tried to order a drink at the bar they would, but if you had a non-alcoholic drinks they would have no reason to do it.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

I'll be stopping in for a smoke.


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

i dont think i really look over 21, especially with the really short hair cut i had to get yesterday. im really mad, i'll buy their cigars or do whatever, i just want to enjoy a nice stogie with some good company. oh well, i guess theres always a next time somewhere else

stearns


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Had a great time last night with Vin and Patrick! Nice place, easy to get to, great company!! We all exchanged a bunch of cigars and I have a whole bunch of great new stuff I never tried before!

We also met another couple who were there wondering just who the heck we were and how we knew but didn't know each other. I guess they saw me come in, introduce myself and Vin and Patrick start tossing cigars to me and we just get right into chatting away about all sorts of stuff. We told them about CS and told them to check it out and sign up.

Anyway, have to get work, had a great time and Vin had a couple of pics taken so I'm sure he will post them so everyone can Photoshop Patrick. :ss


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Next time i'm up that way if you guys are having a lil shin-dig i'll stop in. I got a buddy from Keene, NH and we always find outselves stopping into Manchester.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, please Photoshop Patrick. He has an unnatural fear of it. PM me with an e-mail address, and I will be happy to forward a full size version of the pic if that helps.









It was awesome, as always, to get together with Patrick and meeting George for the first time was a trip. We'll definitely be doing this again in the future.


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

gahh, really wish i could have been there

stearns


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

One of the great things about getting together with the people on CS is their uncanny ability to let your deepest fears "slip out" into the public domain.  I feel like shrek in these pictures... I always look half asleep, stoned, angry... I hate have my picture taken and I'm also keenly aware of the photoshop skills here on CS. I was scared to death to meet Matt at Stig's CT herf because of the pre-herf photoshop contest.

Just a reminder of what these people are capable of:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=151103

Thanks for ratting me out, guys! Sleeper cells are receiving orders.

We had a great time out at Victory in Worcestor last night. Good times, a very nice CAO event rep, nice smokes. It was great to meet George! I'm amazed with his drive... I don't know how he does it! And Vin... well... he was Vin. :ss

A more age-friendly place is in order next time!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Gargoyle said:


> I feel like shrek in these pictures...


Oddly enough, my fiancee's daughter thinks you look like Shrek -- but what does she know? She's 7.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

By the pic there is no doubt you guys had a great time.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Dude, thanks for the pic!!! LOve meetin' CS members even if it's only thru pics posted online.

Very nice. I appreciate it!!


Glad you all had a good time!! :tu


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm a newbie here, but not a newbie to cigars. I missed it because i joined a little late. But would be honored if i was included in the next round.:ss


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Let me know when the next one is and I'll do my best to show! sounds like a smoking good time!


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

Looks like this may be going down again this Friday, May 30th. Sorry for the short notice. Vin or George may put up a new post or just hop on this one... but I wanted to get the word out!


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Gargoyle said:


> Looks like this may be going down again this Friday, May 30th. Sorry for the short notice. Vin or George may put up a new post or just hop on this one... but I wanted to get the word out!


Aww I wish the wifey didn't just plan something for us and her friends..sorry I can't show my face yet...


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

Gargoyle said:


> Looks like this may be going down again this Friday, May 30th. Sorry for the short notice. Vin or George may put up a new post or just hop on this one... but I wanted to get the word out!


sigh, at the same place?

stearns


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Same place: Victory Cigar in Worcester -- I'm heading there after work.

Sorry, Ben ... don't forget to ping me when you're going to be in Maynard.


----------

